# λάδωμα



## nefeligidi (May 25, 2012)

Γεια σας, καλοί μου άνθρωποι...

Αν έχετε καμία έμπνευση για το λάδωμα που να παραπέμπει και στο εθνικό μας σπορ και στο λάδωμα ταψιού, θα σας ήμουν αιώνια ευγνώμων.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 25, 2012)

to grease/oil someone's palm/hand


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 25, 2012)

Καλώς όρισες!

Υπάρχει το grease someone's palms για τον χρηματισμό
και το grease a pan για τα ταψιά.
:)

Edit: Melidoni πιάσε κόκκινο!


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2012)

+1, Melidoni.
+2, Oliver, επειδή έπιασες το δίδυμο γκανιάν, και μάλιστα παρηχητικό.

Συνώνυμα του λαδώματος εκεί (μια 25άδα, και μετά λένε για τους Εσκιμώους με το χιόνι) και μερικά ακόμη εκεί.

Καλωσόρισες, nefeligidi. :)


----------



## nefeligidi (May 25, 2012)

Τι καλά!

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια και για το καλωσόρισμα :)


----------



## MelidonisM (May 26, 2012)

:clap: και επειδή μπορεί να λαδώνουμε με λάδι, γράσο αλλά και με βούτυρο

υπάρχει και το butter up (κολακεύω, "γλείφω") που στο google το βρήκα ως
...$50,000 to 'butter up' land council members


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2012)

Μερικά παραδείγματα για τη χρήση τού *greasing of palms*. Και ένα καλωσόρισμα στη nefeligidi.


Some of those candidates spent money greasing the palms of local political bosses.
Soon after, [Onassis] returned to Turkey and, by greasing the right palms, got his father out.
He's in the grain business, and I'm here to learn the art of doing transactions in the Orient –you know– baksheesh, greasing palms, buying government officials, that sort of thing.
Getting the goods released required simply the strategic greasing of this or that palm.
…the reason that Thucydides allows the conclusion that the money is to go to the crew is because of his prudish reluctance, typical of the time, to mention bribery, despite the fact that Thucydides and other Greek authors have no difficulty noting cases of palm greasing.


----------



## nefeligidi (May 28, 2012)

Είστε όλοι θησαυρός...θησαυροί; γουατέβερ

Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ


----------



## Hellegennes (May 28, 2012)

Εγώ διαφωνώ ότι το greasing αποδίδει ισότιμα την ελληνική έννοια του λαδώματος, όπου πρέπει να πληρώσεις για κάτι που θεωρητικά δικαιούσαι νομίμως. Στα αγγλικά έχει την έννοια της επιτάχυνσης μιας διαδικασίας ή τον χρηματισμό για να βρεθούν πλάγιες οδοί σε ένα άκαμπτο και απολύτως νομοτελές σύστημα.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2012)

Εκτός του ότι δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν τέτοιες νοηματικές διαφορές στην έκφραση, μόνο στις κατά τόπους πρακτικές, δες και το αρχικό ερώτημα, πώς έχει διατυπωθεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 28, 2012)

Είδα πώς διατυπώθηκε. Το εθνικό μας σπορ είναι ακριβώς αυτό. Να πληρώνουμε μαύρα για πράγματα που δικαιούμαστε. Η νοηματική διαφορά υφίσταται γιατί είναι κοινωνικό φαινόμενο που συμβαίνει μόνο στις χώρες του τρίτου κόσμου και έχει να κάνει με υπερβολική διαφθορά του συστήματος που καλύπτει όλο το πληθυσμιακό φάσμα και όχι με τυπικά ανώτερα στελέχη κρατικών υπηρεσιών.


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Είδα πώς διατυπώθηκε. Το εθνικό μας σπορ είναι ακριβώς αυτό. Να πληρώνουμε μαύρα για πράγματα που δικαιούμαστε.


Δεν θα το 'λεγα. Αυτό που λες εσύ είναι το φακελάκι και το γρηγορόσημο. Το λάδωμα είναι συχνότατα για πράγματα που ΔΕΝ δικαιούται νομοτελειακά ο ελαιοπάροχος.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 28, 2012)

Αν μιλάμε για ρήμα, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο. Ναι, το λαδώνω έχει και την έννοια του χρηματισμού για παρανομία. Το φακελάκι δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα, μιας και μάς προέκυψε από την κυριολεκτική έννοια του όρου (χρήματα σε φάκελο) και ξεκίνησε από το σύστημα υγείας, όπου όμως τα λεφτά ήταν για να επιταχυνθεί η διαδικασία ή προληπτικά ή σαν ευχαριστώ. Το λάδωμα είναι για να κάνεις την δουλειά σου, που αλλιώς δεν θα γινόταν. Όταν δεν συνοδεύεται από χρήματα, είναι μέσον, βύσμα, κτλ.


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2012)

Ας δούμε και πώς έχει λεξικογραφηθεί (ΛΚΝ):
*λάδωμα *= η ενέργεια ή το αποτέλεσμα του _λαδώνω_
*λαδώνω* = [...] 5. (μτφ., προφ.) δωροδοκώ κπ. με σκοπό να προωθηθούν παράτυπα ή παράνομα οι υποθέσεις, τα συμφέροντά μου


----------



## Hellegennes (May 28, 2012)

Τα λεξικά της κοινής δεν είναι η κατάλληλη ένδειξη για την αποτύπωση μιας έννοιας που ανήκει στην αργκό. Άλλωστε το έχουμε δει κι άλλες φορές. Ξαναλέω ότι η μία από τις δυο σημασίες είναι αυτή, απλά το ΛΚΝ αγνοεί την δεύτερη. Ενδιαφέρον είναι ωστόσο ότι έχει σαν παράδειγμα την φράση "Aν δε λαδώσεις, δε γίνεται η δουλειά σου" που καλύπτει ακριβώς αυτήν την έννοια.


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2012)

OK, τα γενικά λεξικά είναι ανακριβή και όχι πλήρη. Δεκτόν. Δεν σου βάζω τότε ούτε το σλανγκρ (http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/ladono_10694), καθότι κι αυτό δεν είναι ούτε πλήρες ούτε ακριβές. Για εσένα το λάδωμα έχει δεύτερη σημασία που καμία σχέση με παρανομία ή παρατυπία δεν έχει, κι είναι απλώς για να διασφαλίσει ο φτωχός πολίτης τα όσα νομίμως δικαιούται. Και τα οποία κάποιος τον εμποδίζει να τα έχει. Μάλιστα. Τον όρο τής ψυχολογίας «άρνηση» τον έχεις υπόψη σου; Διότι κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη το να έχω ανθρώπους που πιστεύουν (δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα, αναφέρομαι σε όσους πιθανόν χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη «λάδωμα» με αυτή τη δεύτερη, αλεξικογράφητη σημασία) πως λαδώνουν για να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους χωρίς να χρειαστεί ούτε η παραμικρότερη παρατυπία, είναι καθαρή και γνήσια άρνηση και αυτοθυματοποίηση. Είπαμε, υπάρχει το «φακελάκι» για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Υπάρχει και το «γρηγορόσημο», που καβαλά και το νόμιμο απ' τη μια (βλ. Πολεοδομία) και το παράτυπο απ' την άλλη (με κλείσιμο του ματιού). Αλλά για το «λάδωμα» να παραβλέψουμε όλη αυτή την εδραιωμένη σημασία του και να πούμε πως όχι, «λάδωμα» είναι ΑΜΦΙΜΟΝΟΣΗΜΑΝΤΑ το «να πληρώσεις για κάτι που θεωρητικά δικαιούσαι νομίμως», ε δεν θα το 'λεγα με τίποτα!...


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2012)

Πάντως, στην Ελλάδα ξεκινάμε τη φάμπρικα λαδώνοντας τα μωρά μπας και γίνουν σωστοί χριστιανοί, αλλά κι εκεί τζίφος...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 28, 2012)

Αμάν βρε Ζαζ. Είπα ότι σημαίνει και το ένα και το άλλο. Παράνομο *φυσικά και είναι* το λάδωμα σαν διαδικασία, αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη έννοια είναι μια παράνομη πράξη που γίνεται για να τελεστεί μια άλλη, νόμιμη. Π.χ. λάδωμα είναι αυτό που γίνεται κυρίως στην πολεοδομία, που πολλές φορές πρέπει να πληρώσεις αλλιώς η δουλειά σου δεν γίνεται καθόλου. Όχι γιατί υπάρχει κάποια τυπικότητα που δεν είναι διευθετημένη, απλά γιατί ο υπάλληλος *μπορεί*. Το πιο γνωστό παράδειγμα τέτοιου λαδώματος είναι η απόκτηση διπλώματος. Είναι πολύ καλά γνωστό ότι υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένοι εξεταστές που απαιτούν χρήματα για να σε περάσουν, άσχετα αν είσαι άψογος. Τυπικά δίνουν μια δικαιολογία που σε κόβουν, αλλά μπορεί να είναι τελείως πλασματική, γιατί απλά δεν τους ελέγχει κανείς. Υπάρχουν και εξεταστές που δεν χρηματίζονται, βέβαια.

Ωστόσο θέλω να πω ότι αν ήμουν επιμελητής λεξικού, θα σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά να μην συμπεριλάβω τέτοια σημασία, γιατί είναι σαν να παραδέχεσαι δημόσια ότι το κράτος σου είναι ξεκάθαρα τριτοκοσμικό, με την κυριολεκτική σημασία της λέξης.

Τώρα αν έχεις κάποια άλλη λέξη για να το εκφράσεις αυτό, πολύ ευχαρίστως να την ακούσω. Εγώ το ξέρω ως λάδωμα. Δεν το αποκλείω να κάνω λάθος και να έχετε όλοι δίκιο και αυτό που περιγράφω να λέγεται κάπως αλλιώς (δηλαδή η παράνομη καταβολή ποσού για να απελευθερωθεί μια νόμιμη διαδικασία που είχε μείνει στάσιμη ακριβώς επειδή ο υπάλληλος απαιτούσε πληρωμή). Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση, απλά ζητάω να μάθω πώς λέγεται.


----------



## pontios (May 29, 2012)

Interesting discussion.
I think that oiling/greasing (someone's palm) are equivalent sounding terms (to λάδωμα) and are the first ones that readily come to mind.
I'm wondering if terms like *payoff*, *kickback* and *graft * have any relevance here and I'm mentioning them here on the off chance that one of them may have that third world tincture/sense (either implied or excluded, whatever the case may be?) that Hellegennes is perhaps seeking (or perhaps they can act as a foil to bring us closer to accepting λάδωμα as the best fit to oiling/greasing) ?

Also perhaps by coming up with equivalent Greek words to (or just making sense of) pay off, kickback and graft (and even bribery) could bring us closer to understanding where λάδωμα fits in in the whole scheme of things.


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2012)

Το λάδωμα είναι δωροδοκία. Είτε η δωροδοκία γίνεται για να πάρεις κάτι που δικαιούσαι είτε για να πετύχεις κάτι που δεν δικαιούσαι, την ίδια λέξη χρησιμοποιούμε,κι όχι μόνο στα ελλήνικος. Κι ο Webster συμφωνεί με παράδειγμα βγαλμενο από την ελληνική πραγματικότητα:
grease the palm of (someone)
or US grease the hand of (someone)
: to give (someone) money for doing something illegal or dishonest for you 
▪ They had to grease the palms of a few inspectors at city hall to get the permits they needed to start building.


----------



## pontios (May 29, 2012)

Let's take the "soft eye", Hellegennic ;) approach, for a panoramic view of the landscape, by throwing this in the mix too, re: grease payment/facilitating payment. mg:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facilitating_payment


----------



## Hellegennes (May 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το λάδωμα είναι δωροδοκία. Είτε η δωροδοκία γίνεται για να πάρεις κάτι που δικαιούσαι είτε για να πετύχεις κάτι που δεν δικαιούσαι, την ίδια λέξη χρησιμοποιούμε,κι όχι μόνο στα ελλήνικος. Κι ο Webster συμφωνεί με παράδειγμα βγαλμενο απο την ελληνική πραγματικότητα:
> grease the palm of (someone)
> or US grease the hand of (someone)
> : to give (someone) money for doing something illegal or dishonest for you
> ▪ They had to grease the palms of a few inspectors at city hall to get the permits they needed to start building.



Συμφωνώ ότι την ίδια λέξη χρησιμοποιούμε στα ελληνικά. Αυτό λέω εδώ και τόσα ποστ. Όμως αυτό που παραθέτεις δεν δείχνει ότι το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στα αγγλικά. Πού στην παράθεσή σου είναι η έννοια "_για να πάρεις κάτι που δικαιούσαι_";


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Μήπως επηρεάζεται η σκέψη σας από το "grease the wheels of the system" κ.τ.ό., που πράγματι δίνει έμφαση στην επιτάχυνση των διαδικασιών;


----------



## Palavra (May 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το λάδωμα είναι δωροδοκία. Είτε η δωροδοκία γίνεται για να πάρεις κάτι που δικαιούσαι είτε για να πετύχεις κάτι που δεν δικαιούσαι, την ίδια λέξη χρησιμοποιούμε,κι όχι μόνο στα ελλήνικος.



Το λάδωμα είναι η δωροδοκία. Η λέξη _δωροδοκία _είναι και νομικός όρος, μεταξύ άλλων. Η δωροδοκία (όπως και το λάδωμα) *αφορά κάτι παράνομο και γι' αυτό η σχετική πράξη τιμωρείται από τον ποινικό κώδικα*. Η λέξη _λάδωμα _είναι χαμηλότερου υφολογικού επιπέδου σε σχέση με τη λέξη _δωροδοκία_, άρα, για να αποδώσουμε το _λαδώνω_ χρειαζόμαστε όχι απλώς colloquialism, αλλά όρο της slang.

Όταν λαδώνεις για να πάρεις το δίπλωμα οδήγησης, λαδώνεις επειδή αλλιώς θα σε έκοβαν. Δεν θα σε έκοβαν αν δεν έκανες κάτι λάθος, που σημαίνει ότι ναι μεν σε κρίνουν σούπερ αυστηρά για να σε κόψουν, ωστόσο αν δεν κάνεις λάθος δεν σε κόβουν (μιλάω εκ πείρας, γιατί εγώ πήρα δίπλωμα οδήγησης με την πρώτη χωρίς να λαδώσω κανέναν). Άρα, δεν πληρώνεις για να πάρεις κάτι που δικαιούσαι, αλλά για να πάρεις με απολύτως παράνομο τρόπο κάτι που δεν δικαιούσαι.





pontios said:


> Interesting discussion.
> I think that oiling/greasing (someone's palm) are equivalent sounding terms (to λάδωμα) and are the first ones that readily come to mind.
> I'm wondering if terms like *payoff*, *kickback* and *graft * have any relevance here and I'm mentioning them here on the off chance that one of them may have that third world tincture/sense (either implied or excluded, whatever the case may be?) that Hellegennes is perhaps seeking (or perhaps they can act as a foil to bring us closer to accepting λάδωμα as the best fit to oiling/greasing) ?



*graft *= Graft is the personal gain or advantage earned by an individual at the expense of others as a result of the exploitation of the singular status of, or an influential relationship with, another who has a position of public trust or confidence. The advantage or gain is accrued without any exchange of legitimate compensatory services.

Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/political-corruption#ixzz1wFgSrigc

Νομίζω πως αυτό είναι μια μορφή αθέμιτου πλουτισμού, ωστόσο όχι δωροδοκία.


*kickback *= A kickback may be in the form of cash or favors, and can be legal or illegal. A common form of kickbacks, in the context of investing, is a commission rebate for investors who trade frequently.

Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/kickback#ixzz1wFgxMNZ6

Αυτό μπορεί να μεταφραστεί ως δωροδοκία, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση, όμως νομίζω ότι η κοντινότερη απόδοση είναι η λέξη _*μίζα*_.


payoff: δωροδοκία. Δεν είναι ωστόσο αρκετά αργκό για να αποδώσει τη λέξη _λάδωμα_, πάντα κατά τη γνώμη μου βέβαια :)


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2012)

Το _graft_ περιλαμβάνει τη δωροδοκία και έχει περισσότερο την ευρύτερη σημασία της διαφθοράς.


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2012)

Μη μου λέτε ότι το παράδειγμα που έδωσα από το λεξικό (έδωσα και λινκ, δεν το έβγαλα από το μυαλό μου το παράδειγμα) δεν αντικατοπτρίζει *και* την ελληνική πραγματικότητα:
They had to grease the palms of a few inspectors at city hall to get the permits they needed to start building.

Κι όπως είπε η Παλάβρα, η πράξη είναι παράνομη, είτε διευκολύνει την παρανομία είτε δίνει αθέμιτο πλεονέκτημα (π.χ. πηδάς μερικές θέσεις στη λίστα αναμονής)


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2012)

Μα ναι, αυτό ακριβώς λέμε κι εμείς τόσες μέρες. :)


----------



## dharvatis (May 29, 2012)

Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ελληγενή, αλλά αντιστρέφοντας την αντιστοίχιση: το _λάδωμα_ είναι η δωροδοκία με σκοπό την επίτευξη παράνομου σκοπού, ενώ το _φακελάκι_ και το _γρηγορόσημο_ είναι χρήματα που δίνεις για να πάρεις κάτι που δικαιούσαι. Ξέρω ανθρώπους που κόπηκαν στις εξετάσεις οδήγησης χωρίς λόγο, επειδή δεν πλήρωσαν, και ανθρώπους που αναγκάστηκαν να δώσουν χρήματα σε γιατρούς δημόσιων νοσοκομείων μόνο και μόνο για να τους δουν _με τη σειρά τους_. Αυτή η δεύτερη έννοια έχει και κάποιο στοιχείο εκβιασμού εκ μέρους του δωροδοκούμενου, κάτι μάλλον σπάνιο στις αγγλόφωνες χώρες, και ίσως γι' αυτό να μην υπάρχει χωριστή μετάφραση στα Αγγλικά.


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Το _λάδωμα_ είναι η δωροδοκία με σκοπό την επίτευξη παράνομου σκοπού, ενώ το _φακελάκι_ και το _γρηγορόσημο_ είναι χρήματα που δίνεις για να πάρεις κάτι που δικαιούσαι.


Δες #12.


----------



## dharvatis (May 29, 2012)

Το είδα και συμφωνώ, απλά το ξαναλέω επειδή χάθηκε στη συνέχεια


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 1, 2012)

Μπήκα να γράψω ότι το "γρηγορόσημο" στα Αγγλικά λέγεται _facilitation payment_, και διαπίστωσα ότι έχουμε ολόκληρο νήμα γι' αυτό  Φαίνεται ότι από τότε έχουν κερδίσει έδαφος οι "πληρωμές διευκόλυνσης" (τις γράψανε και στο Proz), ενώ κάπου είδα την ενδιαφέρουσα απόδοση "αναγκαστική δωροδοκία".


----------

